# Welches Rad ?? Dirt, Bmx oder Slopestyle



## 23378979 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich fahre seit einem Jahr DH . Nun will ich mit Tricks anfangen. Welches Rad soll ich nehmen ?? Dirt , Bmx oder Slopestyle. Ich habe in der Nähe einen Dirt- und Bmx Park.  Ich hätte allerdings auch ein leichtes , da mein aktuelles 20 kilo wiegt.Was meint ihr ?
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## __Felix__ (25. Oktober 2011)

BMX, guck dich in den gängigen Shops mal um was dir beim draufgucken gefällt, und poste mal dein Budget. Dann können wir dir helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 23378979 (25. Oktober 2011)

ich wanke zwischen YT Play ( Slopstyle ) und einem Norco two50 ( Dirt ).
bmx ist nichts für mich....


----------



## RISE (25. Oktober 2011)

Dann herzlich willkommen im BMX-Forum...

PS: Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=152


----------

